# Ca. 1933 1934 Schwinn Admiral cruiser. Check out the Fisk tires!!!



## PrewarSchwinns (Aug 31, 2014)

Check out this ebay listing for a 1934 Schwinn admiral cruiser. The tires are 75/80 year old red Fisk Balloon cords... BEAUTIFUL
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151396665270


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are awesome tires no question, but can carry an unequipped ladies model but so far.
Chris


----------

